# Team 22 29



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

Did I mention it's going to be awesome!!! haha.


----------



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

It's even better now than it was an hour ago...

-r


----------



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

You guys don't even know how much fun I just had. Not more than 20 minutes ago, funness happened.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Wow, thats amazing. Why don't you tell us all about it?


----------



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

You got me... I'm shamelessly trying to draw attention to my cause. haha.

But you should check it out anyway?

-r


----------



## guide.jt (Jul 31, 2009)

why not just say" hey guys, i live in denver, im looking for some guys to set up a carpool with" the web sight looks like it took a lot of effort


----------



## RenoPowers (Apr 22, 2007)

guide.jt said:


> why not just say" hey guys, i live in denver, im looking for some guys to set up a carpool with" the web sight looks like it took a lot of effort


 
Two reasons I guess; 
a.) I don't live in Denver. 
2.) I'm not looking to set up a car-pool really.

The site wasn't a ton of effort. But that makes me feel good if it looks like it did. I'll take it as a compliment even though I don't think that's what you were saying.

I'm actually going to try and do more with this thing. Truthfully, it started out as somewhat of a joke between some friends and I, starting a "team" and all. But the more I talked about some of the positives it could do, the more I felt like I should be doing them.
Nothing I have up there really expresses this shift in perspective, but I'm still working on the site and the message it send. For instance, while I thought my buddies catch phrase of "Shredding the snow, snorting the rails" was insanely funny, I don't think it really fits with something that's going to be used for good rather than evil...

It's evolving every day and hopefully if not this season, by next I'll have a solid foundation and a quality group of people on board.

-r


----------

